# [Gnome] no compila gtk+ (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

Hola a todos,

Tengo un problema con la instalación de gnome, quiero instalar lo que es gnome solito, sin nigun otro paquete más, por lo cuál hice solo hago:

```
emerge gnome-session
```

pero este me tira el siguiente error cuando intenta compilar gtk+

aquí las últimas líneas del log:

```
 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT pixbuf-render.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixbuf-render.Tpo -c pixbuf-render.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixbuf-render.o

if /bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0         -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT pixbuf-rc-style.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/pixbuf-rc-style.Tpo" \

     -c -o pixbuf-rc-style.lo `test -f 'pixbuf-rc-style.c' || echo './'`pixbuf-rc-style.c; \

   then mv -f ".deps/pixbuf-rc-style.Tpo" ".deps/pixbuf-rc-style.Plo"; \

   else rm -f ".deps/pixbuf-rc-style.Tpo"; exit 1; \

   fi

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT pixbuf-rc-style.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixbuf-rc-style.Tpo -c pixbuf-rc-style.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/pixbuf-rc-style.o

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -o libpixmap.la -rpath /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines -avoid-version -module  pixbuf-draw.lo pixbuf-main.lo pixbuf-render.lo pixbuf-rc-style.lo -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lX11 -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -latk-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lm ../../../gdk-pixbuf/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la ../../../gdk/libgdk-x11-2.0.la ../../../gtk/libgtk-x11-2.0.la       

gcc -shared  .libs/pixbuf-draw.o .libs/pixbuf-main.o .libs/pixbuf-render.o .libs/pixbuf-rc-style.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gtk/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk-pixbuf/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk/.libs /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so /usr/lib/libXdamage.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so -lm ../../../gdk-pixbuf/.libs/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so ../../../gdk/.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so ../../../gtk/.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so  -march=pentium4 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libpixmap.so -o .libs/libpixmap.so

creating libpixmap.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libpixmap.la && ln -s ../libpixmap.la libpixmap.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/engines/pixbuf'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/engines'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/engines'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/engines'

Making all in printbackends

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends'

Making all in file

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends/file'

if /bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../..  -I../../.. -I../../../gtk -I../../../gtk -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0       -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.Tpo" \

     -c -o libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.lo `test -f 'gtkprintbackendfile.c' || echo './'`gtkprintbackendfile.c; \

   then mv -f ".deps/libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.Tpo" ".deps/libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.Plo"; \

   else rm -f ".deps/libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.Tpo"; exit 1; \

   fi

mkdir .libs

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gtk -I../../../gtk -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.Tpo -c gtkprintbackendfile.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.o

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -o libprintbackend-file.la -rpath /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/printbackends -avoid-version -module  libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.lo ../../../gtk/libgtk-x11-2.0.la ../../../gdk/libgdk-x11-2.0.la -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lX11 -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -latk-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lm 

gcc -shared  .libs/libprintbackend_file_la-gtkprintbackendfile.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gtk/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk/.libs ../../../gtk/.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so -L/usr/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk-pixbuf/.libs ../../../gdk/.libs/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so /usr/lib/libXdamage.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so -lm  -march=pentium4 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libprintbackend-file.so -o .libs/libprintbackend-file.so

creating libprintbackend-file.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libprintbackend-file.la && ln -s ../libprintbackend-file.la libprintbackend-file.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends/file'

Making all in lpr

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends/lpr'

if /bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gtk -I../../../gtk -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0      -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS    -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT gtkprintbackendlpr.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/gtkprintbackendlpr.Tpo" \

     -c -o gtkprintbackendlpr.lo `test -f 'gtkprintbackendlpr.c' || echo './'`gtkprintbackendlpr.c; \

   then mv -f ".deps/gtkprintbackendlpr.Tpo" ".deps/gtkprintbackendlpr.Plo"; \

   else rm -f ".deps/gtkprintbackendlpr.Tpo"; exit 1; \

   fi

mkdir .libs

 gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../.. -I../../../gtk -I../../../gtk -I../../../gdk -I../../../gdk -DGTK_PRINT_BACKEND_ENABLE_UNSUPPORTED -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall -MT gtkprintbackendlpr.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/gtkprintbackendlpr.Tpo -c gtkprintbackendlpr.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gtkprintbackendlpr.o

gtkprintbackendlpr.c: In function '_cairo_write':

gtkprintbackendlpr.c:183: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'g_io_channel_write_chars' differ in signedness

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -Wall  -Wl,-O1 -o libprintbackend-lpr.la -rpath /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/printbackends -avoid-version -module  gtkprintbackendlpr.lo -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lX11 -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -latk-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -lm ../../../gtk/libgtk-x11-2.0.la       

gcc -shared  .libs/gtkprintbackendlpr.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gtk/.libs /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so /usr/lib/libXdamage.so /usr/lib/libXfixes.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so -lm ../../../gtk/.libs/libgtk-x11-2.0.so -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/gdk-pixbuf/.libs  -march=pentium4 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libprintbackend-lpr.so -o .libs/libprintbackend-lpr.so

creating libprintbackend-lpr.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libprintbackend-lpr.la && ln -s ../libprintbackend-lpr.la libprintbackend-lpr.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends/lpr'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/printbackends'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules'

Making all in demos

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/demos'

GDK_PIXBUF_MODULE_FILE=../gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf.loaders ../gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-csource --raw --build-list      \

           apple_red  ./apple-red.png   \

                gnome_foot ./gnome-foot.png   \

        > test-inline-pixbufs.h            \

   || (rm -f test-inline-pixbufs.h && false)

/bin/sh: line 4: 11291 Illegal instruction     GDK_PIXBUF_MODULE_FILE=../gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf.loaders ../gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-csource --raw --build-list apple_red ./apple-red.png gnome_foot ./gnome-foot.png > test-inline-pixbufs.h

make[2]: *** [test-inline-pixbufs.h] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/demos'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2852:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2852:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/temp/environment'.

```

Ya he buscado todo el día la solución pero no le encuentro.

Alguno de ustedes sabe a que se debe este error??  me puede ayudar?

bueno chavos les doy las gracias por adelantado.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh: line 4: 11291 Illegal instruction

 

Todo tu hardware está sano? Como anda de temperatura el cpu? Has probado lanzar emerge nuevamente para ver si vuelve a fallar en el mismo punto?

Salud!

----------

## 7th_sign

ahora que lo mencionas al tuve que recompilar wget cambiando el valor de CFLAGS por que me daba un error similar, depués de eso ya lo pude usar sin problemas.

Este es mi CPU

```
gentoo ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 2390.675

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss pebs bts

bogomips        : 4817.10

clflush size    : 64

```

y estas son las CFLAGS que tengo:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Imagino que si recompilo sh todo irá bien, pero, qué paquete es el que debo compilar para esto?

----------

## gringo

intenta primero lanzar de nuevo la compilación y aver si falla o no, yo he tenido algunos problemas raros con gtk+ últimamente tb.

Por curiosidad, usas los nvidia-drivers ?

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

sh en Gentoo y en el 90% de las distribuciones de Linux es un symlink a bash.

----------

## 7th_sign

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> sh en Gentoo y en el 90% de las distribuciones de Linux es un symlink a bash.

 

si es un link al bash, ya recompile el bash y sigue tirando el mismo error, y sobre el nvidia pues no lo estoy usando por que mi tarjeta no es nvidia.

que puede ser?

creen que deba recompilar todo con los nuevos CFLAGS que puse?

----------

## i92guboj

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   sh en Gentoo y en el 90% de las distribuciones de Linux es un symlink a bash. 
> 
> si es un link al bash, ya recompile el bash y sigue tirando el mismo error, y sobre el nvidia pues no lo estoy usando por que mi tarjeta no es nvidia.
> 
> que puede ser?
> ...

 

Eso es información nueva  :Wink: 

Si el cambio fue por que estabas usando un -march incompatible con tu sistema (tienes todos los síntomas) entonces deberías haberlo hecho nada más cambiarlo. Así que la respuesta es "si".

----------

## 7th_sign

Ok, pues deja comezar cuanto antes, y despues instalo gnome y posteo aquí el resultado.

----------

## 7th_sign

Pues ya recompile todo, de hecho tenía todo un desastre creo que agarre el stage incorrecto ya que vi que tenía la arquitectura i486, y bueno antes de compilar todo el "world" me di a la tarea de cambiar esto, solo me basto con seguir esta guía para quedar con mi CHOST a i686:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/change-chost.xml

después a compilar todo con -e world y por último continue con la misión original de instalar gnome-session y ya sin problemas se compilo gtk+

pero ahora la bronca esta en instalar x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0, ya que me marca lo siguiente:

```
make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/scalable/stock/generic'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/scalable/stock'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/scalable/stock'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/scalable/stock'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/scalable'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/scalable'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/scalable'

Making all in po

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/po'

file=`echo es | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

          && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file es.po

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/po'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0'

./intltool-merge ./po index.theme.in index.theme -d -u -c ./po/.intltool-merge-cache

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into index.theme.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0

>>> Install gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image/ category x11-themes

Making install in 8x8

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/8x8'

Making install in emblems

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/8x8/emblems'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/8x8/emblems'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/emblems" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image//usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/emblems"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'emblem-default.png' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image//usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/emblems/emblem-default.png'

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'emblem-new.png' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image//usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/emblems/emblem-new.png'

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'emblem-readonly.png' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image//usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/emblems/emblem-readonly.png'

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'emblem-symbolic-link.png' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image//usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/emblems/emblem-symbolic-link.png'

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 'emblem-unreadable.png' '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image//usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8/emblems/emblem-unreadable.png'

(cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/image//usr/share/icons/gnome/8x8 && /usr/libexec/icon-name-mapping -c emblems)

Can't locate object method "new" via package "XML::LibXML::SAX::Parser" at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/XML/SAX/ParserFactory.pm line 43.

make[3]: *** [install-data-local] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/8x8/emblems'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/8x8/emblems'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/work/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/8x8'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line  617:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *             environment, line  569:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${D}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   install failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line  617:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *             environment, line  569:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${D}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   install failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0/temp/environment'.

 *

gentoo ~ #

```

ya he recompilado: perl, libxml, XML-Simple y esto todavia sigue. De hecho encontre una URL* de bugs. gentoo pero no se como interpretar la info para resolver mi problema, supongo que si tiene solución por que el status es esta en  RESOLVED y Resolution en 	FIXED 

*https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=152198

ya por último una cosa curiosa, cuando hacia emerge gnome-session, yo esperaba que el primero que tratara de compilar fuera el gnome-icon-theme, pero como 4 veces primero compilo otras cosas antes del gnome-icon-theme.

¿Este comportamiento es normal?

bueno, espero alguien me pueda ayudar con este lío por que ya se me terminaron las ideas.

saludos

----------

## gringo

pues ni idea pero ahi dice algo de Sax, tienes instalado el paquete dev-perl/XML-SAX ? Si es asi se soluciona reinstalando el paquete ?

Si has actualizado reinstalado perl tb. tienes que recompilar todos los componentes perl de tu sistema, normalmente con un perl-cleaner all se suele solucionar.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

En estos casos a veces revdep-rebuild ayuda. A veces...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos.  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En estos casos a veces revdep-rebuild ayuda. A veces...  
> 
> Saludos. 

 

creo que no, revdep-rebuild ni se enterará si es un problema con los módulos de perl, creo que sólo sirve el python-cleaner ese.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En estos casos a veces revdep-rebuild ayuda. A veces...  
> 
> Saludos.  
> 
> creo que no, revdep-rebuild ni se enterará si es un problema con los módulos de perl, creo que sólo sirve el python-cleaner ese.
> ...

 

Cierto   :Very Happy:  revdep-rebuild solo funciona con binarios. Pero en todo caso sería perl-cleaner, supongo. Nunca lo he usado personalmente. No se si servirá para el problema que nos ocupa o no... Esto no debería ser necesario tampoco. Es raro que un bug así pase inadvertido.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pero en todo caso sería perl-cleaner, supongo

 

oops, si, es perl-cleaner no python-cleaner.

 *Quote:*   

> No se si servirá para el problema que nos ocupa o no... 

 

yo tampoco. En teoría sólo debería ejecutarse en caso de actualizar perl, alguna vez me he topao con errores similares con módulos del perl y me lo solucionó pero no tengo ni de si servirá o no en este caso.

saluetes

----------

## 7th_sign

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, parece ser que  se arreglo el problema al recompilar XML-SAX, aún no termina de instalar gnome-session pero ya lleva un rato y no se ha atorado esperemos que todo resulte bien.

Saludos

----------

